# STEAM LOCOS



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

Model Power steam, are they any good? How do they compare to Bachman? I know years ago Model Power was junk, but so many manufactures have really stepped it up.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rather than rehash, see this recent thread: https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=178928


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Model power*

I've had 3 of the locos and all of them the driver slipped and needed replaced. And mrc does not warranty the locos anymore. You have to send them to a third party repair shop if they have the parts to fix them , so stay clear and 170$ buy a Kato. IMHO


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Viperjim1 said:


> I've had 3 of the locos and all of them the driver slipped and needed replaced. And mrc does not warranty the locos anymore. You have to send them to a third party repair shop if they have the parts to fix them , so stay clear and 170$ buy a Kato. IMHO


Not much of a choice with Kato and they have axle problems.


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

As a newbie into this hobby, my research keeps steering me to Broadway Limited Steam for N Scale or stay home. My research also tells me to bring my check book when I decide not to say home.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

CV-62 said:


> My research also tells me to bring my check book when I decide not to say home.


LMAO!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## lilleyen (Mar 19, 2019)

CV-62 said:


> As a newbie into this hobby, my research keeps steering me to Broadway Limited Steam for N Scale or stay home. My research also tells me to bring my check book when I decide not to say home.


Pound for pound, N Scale locos are about as economical as French Perfume.


----------



## oa5599 (Nov 7, 2018)

I have Broadway limited DCC, Bachmann DC and MP DCC and I’d rank them in that order. I’ve only ever had issues out of the box with MP. The CV codes always need to be changed and after two months with a okay running $300 MP it randomly decided to only go full speed no matter what. Detail is great though!

I’d consider getting MP if you needed one of the types of trains they make and putting aside the money and time to switch out the board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasSP (Sep 8, 2011)

Surprised no one posted this website for all things N Scale Locomotive.

http://spookshow.net/locos.html


----------

